# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

## phongvebaoha

* Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

* Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

* Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

Hotline: 0983466883

Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

* Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

* Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

* Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

Hotline: 0983466883

Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

* Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

* Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

* Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

Hotline: 0983466883

Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------


## phongvebaoha

Jetstar siêu khuyến mại chặng Hà Nội Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại

    * Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng:650.000

    * Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh: 650.000



    Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được sở hữu những tấm vé khuyến mại

    Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch vụ Bảo Hà

    Địa chỉ: 589 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Sài Đồng, Long Biên, Hà Nội

    Điện thoại: 043.6740.818; fax: 043.6470.817

    Hotline: 0983466883

    Email: phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    website: www.baohatravel.com

----------

